# Whiskey



## TexasArmor84 (Mar 12, 2013)

What's everyone favorite sipping whiskey I like makers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Crown Reserve. BTW, whiskey and cooking BBQ go together!!! LOL


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Makers 46, Rebecca Creek and Pendleton are my current favorites.


----------



## bagman (Sep 2, 2004)

Willett ain't all bad


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

CR here as well. Straight or mixed.


----------



## TexasArmor84 (Mar 12, 2013)

I just recently bought a bottle of knob creek it's ok sipping but has a weird bitter ending 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

In no particular order...

Whistle pig Rye
Strahahan's
Woodford Double Oak
Blanton's
Willet Reserve


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Rebecca Creek


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Fishtexx said:


> Rebecca Creek


I'll second that^


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Woodford Reserve


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Jack Daniel's Single Barrel


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I always have several in my bar. Lately I have really been enjoying Belle Meade. Four Roses single barrel is nice too. I also like Bakers a lot. Buffalo Trace is a nice one for the price. I drink whiskey neat.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

manintheboat said:


> I always have several in my bar. Lately I have really been enjoying Belle Meade. Four Roses single barrel is nice too. I also like Bakers a lot. Buffalo Trace is a nice one for the price. I drink whiskey neat.


Tried some Bakers last weekend and it is on my list to get next time I'm at Specs.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I was looking in my bar after my post and I have a full bottle of bakers. For the win. Also had a bottle of Blanton hidden behind another. 

It is more like scotch but the Japanese whiskeys are not to be missed. I have a bottle of Hakushu that just might be the best bottle I have


----------



## TexasArmor84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Gottagofishin said:


> Tried some Bakers last weekend and it is on my list to get next time I'm at Specs.


Bakers or makers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Eagle Rare
Bulleit


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

TexasArmor84 said:


> Bakers or makers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bakers. I don't do Makers


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

whatcha brung?
i'm good w/it...
Crow?
Scotch?
Irish? 
Canadean :smile:
pour and pour often:wink:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Wild turkey 101


----------



## TexasArmor84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Just got buffalo trace going to try it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasArmor84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone try bone bourbon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

High West Distillary Mid Winters Night Dram is my current favorite rye. Redemption is good also.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

tasted some belle mead 9yr sherry cask last night...
good.. different...
expensive, tho


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

A buddy just got me into The Glenlivet 15. Good way to break into the New Year.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

four roses
weller 
weller
weller
weller
eagle rare
weller


----------



## Bad Bullet Bob (Nov 16, 2015)

If you can get it Weller 12, I got a 1.75 and sip at it. Next release date is March time frame. price $38.00, good deal.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Currently sipping on some Basil Hayden's. Gottago's list are on my next to purchase list.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Bulleit, I just discovered that and thought it was really good. Didn't come across so sweet as a lot of bourbons tend to. 

Speyside single malts like Cragganmore are good. Islay malts like laphoroiag are way too smoky and seaweed flavored for me. 

Jameson's is very nice

Want to try a Japanese whisky. Heard lots of good things.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Rebecca Creek

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BuddyB16 (Jul 22, 2016)

Stag Jr. from buffalo trace.

Have to cut it with water if you want to taste more the second one but very good.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Dalmore 18 or Macallan 12


----------



## TX1823 (Jan 8, 2017)

Woodford Reserve (Double Oaked) or Makers


----------



## Cdawg (Mar 9, 2016)

Put it on ice
Canadian whiskey
Bourbon
Tennessee whiskey
Not much on scotch or any of the new flavored stuff, just follow the K.I.S.S. method...


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

My new favorite is Yellow Rose blend. Really smooth and a nice sipping whiskey, I know it's a blend but it's good!


----------



## livin4fishin (Aug 13, 2005)

If you want something a little different, try Old Camp whiskey. It's a peach pecan flavored whiskey and is pretty smooth. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'm a scotch drinker, but a friend recommended trying Blanton's single barrel bourbon. Couldn't find it at my local Spec's, so I asked about it...the mgr mumbled something about it being all sold to local bars before they get it in. Anyone tried it?


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

Goags said:


> I'm a scotch drinker, but a friend recommended trying Blanton's single barrel bourbon. Couldn't find it at my local Spec's, so I asked about it...the mgr mumbled something about it being all sold to local bars before they get it in. Anyone tried it?


Blanton's is **** good.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Blanton is good. Having a pour tonite. Otherwise. Macallan 12 or Glendronach 12


----------



## back77 (Jan 3, 2007)

Anything from Buffalo Trace

Blantons
Buffalo Trace
WL Weller


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

You guys should try Noah's Mill, 114 proof but so smooth. About $45 at Specs. You can thank me later.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Please just stick with the new tx whiskies and Michael berry moonshine. I'd love to be able to walk into my local store and be able to buy the same things in Luke a couple years ago.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

George Dickel White label.


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

Woodford reserve if i'm feeling fancy. WL Weller most of the time

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Big fan of Rebeca Creek


----------



## mactx812 (Aug 1, 2011)

Eagle Rae!!! Hands down!


----------



## Goyojimbo (Dec 6, 2015)

Most of my favorites have already been listed here (Blantons, Eagle Rare, Yellow Rose SB, Bell Meade) but one that I haven't seen mentioned is Old Forester 1870 Original Batch. If you haven't tried it, DO YOURSELF A FAVOR. I usually like to buy a new bottle every month or so, but I cannot stop buying this stuff. I also found that it goes great with lazy Sundays smoking meats! Cheers!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

Goyojimbo said:


> Most of my favorites have already been listed here (Blantons, Eagle Rare, Yellow Rose SB, Bell Meade) but one that I haven't seen mentioned is Old Forester 1870 Original Batch. If you haven't tried it, DO YOURSELF A FAVOR. I usually like to buy a new bottle every month or so, but I cannot stop buying this stuff. I also found that it goes great with lazy Sundays smoking meats! Cheers!


tried this last week. not a fan. taste just marginally better on the rocks, but wasn't my thing.

has anybody tried that new Crown Royal noble edition stuff?


----------



## Get'er Wet (Aug 25, 2016)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Macallan 12


That's the one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Texas crown


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Has anyone tried Noahs Mill, still my choice. 114 proof but very smooth and one of Specs biggest sellers( days on shelf).


----------

